# La migliore esperienza sessuale della mia vita



## Non Registrato (9 Dicembre 2011)

Salve a tutti,
ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.

Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana. 
Mi reputo una persona molto passionale, lui è più pacato quindi tra i due sono io quella che "soffre" di più per questa situazione. 

Due anni fa un mio collega ha manifestato un grande interesse nei miei confronti, diciamo che quando avevamo lavorato insieme si sentiva questa grossa carica erotica, da parte di tutti e due. Ho declinato l'invito ad un incontro, parlandogli molto diplomaticamente. Stavo bene con il mio uomo, avevamo sì problemi di "passione", ma di certo non volevo trovare un sostituto. Dentro di me avevo la forte sensazione che con il mio collega sarebbe stato qualcosa di esplosivo. L'ho rivisto alcuni mesi fa, lui è tornato alla carica. 

Non chiedetemi perchè, ma questa volta ho accettato un incontro, ed è stata l'esperienza sessuale migliore non degli ultimi anni ma di tutta la mia vita. Una carica erotica senza pari. Una passione fisica esplosiva. Degli orgasmi da giramento di testa. 

Fra 3 giorni torneremo a vederci, questa volta non solo per poche ore ma per tutta la notte. Da una parte c'è il dispiacere per tradire la fiducia del mio uomo. Dall'altra credo che la vita sia una sola e non riesco a togliermi il piacere che mi dà, così intenso, così forte.

Non credo di volere una relazione da lui, diciamo che mi fa riflettere sul rapporto che ho con il mio uomo: è ormai solo affetto?siamo amici ma ancora non vogliamo ammetterlo?

Non riesco a scindere l'amore dalla passione che con lui non riesco più ad avere. Come posso fare?

Vi ringrazio per l'ascolto. 

kassandra


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...



Ciao......

Come posso fare cosa?


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Che nick ti sei scelta Kass? Comunque, il collega passionale è più giovane del tuo partner? Perchè si sa che con l'età l'ardore diminuisce... Però col collega è successo solo due volte, magari alla terza potresti non essere così soddisfatta. Poi poi poi, è sposato? Fidanzato? Convivente? E mi viene da pensare anche un'altra cosa, forse questa insoddisfazone sessuale è legata alla voglia di stabilità.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fra 3 giorni torneremo a vederci, questa volta non solo per poche ore ma per tutta la notte. Da una parte c'è il dispiacere per tradire la fiducia del mio uomo. Dall'altra credo che la vita sia una sola e non riesco a togliermi il piacere che mi dà, così intenso, così forte.
> 
> Non credo di volere una relazione da lui, diciamo che mi fa riflettere sul rapporto che ho con il mio uomo: è ormai solo affetto?siamo amici ma ancora non vogliamo ammetterlo?
> 
> ...


Non ti preoccupare sui pensieri che hai, se sei fortunata tra qualche giorno un tir ti mostrerà chiaramente che la vita è una sola. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...


Dalla crudezza di come hai scritto e da quel poco sentimento percepito, scrivo una cosa che mai avrei pensato di scrivere, mi associo senza manco sapere che scriverà , a Daniele.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Dicembre 2011)

nnagia Daniele sei stato più veloce!


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dalla crudezza di come hai scritto e da quel poco sentimento percepito, scrivo una cosa che mai avrei pensato di scrivere, mi associo senza manco sapere che scriverà , a Daniele.


Claudio, l'ho sparata grossa questa volta!!! Però ste donnette che potrebbero fare le mignottone proprio non si possono sentire.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dalla crudezza di come hai scritto e da quel poco sentimento percepito


Crudezza de che? Sesso per sesso, dove sta il problema? Fosse stato un uomo sarebbe stato considerato tanto crudo?


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Crudezza de che? Sesso per sesso, dove sta il problema? Fosse stato un uomo sarebbe stato considerato tanto crudo?


No, sarebbe stato gay a scrivere come lei!


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Crudezza de che? Sesso per sesso, dove sta il problema? Fosse stato un uomo sarebbe stato considerato tanto crudo?



Naaaaaa.....
Solo sincero.....


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Naaaaaa.....
> Solo sincero.....


Appunto. Come se per noi donne il sesso non fosse importante, ecchecavolo.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto. Come se per noi donne il sesso non fosse importante, ecchecavolo.


Ma scherzi.....
solo le mignotte danno cosi tanta importanza al sesso....


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scherzi.....
> solo le mignotte danno cosi tanta importanza al sesso....


:up: e nel caso degli uomini dei puttanieri. Semplicemente chi da una così consistente importanza al sesso nella propria vita è paragonabile agli ultra obesoni che mangiano come dei suini, poveretti.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scherzi.....
> solo le mignotte danno cosi tanta importanza al sesso....


:mrgreen: invece gli uomini più volte lo fanno e più sono fighi... ussignur che tristezza.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> :up: e nel caso degli uomini dei puttanieri. Semplicemente chi da una così consistente importanza al sesso nella propria vita è paragonabile agli ultra obesoni che mangiano come dei suini, poveretti.


E tu che dai cosi importanza ad una "troia" che ti ha preso per il culo e che continui a nutrirti di questo nn sei un poveretto vero?
A no scusa nn è colpa tua...


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E tu che dai cosi importanza ad una "troia" che ti ha preso per il culo e che continui a nutrirti di questo nn sei un poveretto vero?
> A no scusa nn è colpa tua...


Si che lo sono, anzi sono un derelitto se per questo, anzi non valgo un cazzo, tanto per aggiungere, ma tant'è che a nessuno può fottere nulla se ho lamia autostima a zero, che una laurea con buoni voti ed un buon lavoro non possono aggiustare, sono una merdaccia in questo, ben consapevole di esserlo.
Ma gli altri sono consapevoli di essere dei vermetti senza senso?


----------



## tesla (9 Dicembre 2011)

chiaramente è auspicabile che non appena il proprio partner, diciamo quello con cui si è condiviso tanto nel bene e nel male, perde un po' di sprint sessuale, sostituirlo con uno stallone iperdotato, fantasioso e selvaggio.
è la prima regola dell'amore, quello con la A maiuscola; da consumarsi in anfratti, cespugli, motel, baracche adibite alla transumanza ovina.
se poi per caso si viene sfiorati dal dubbio di essere dei mendaci, falsi, ipocriti, un po' sporcaccioni, basterà tirar fuori una polaroid del pisello dell'amante e metterla sul cruscotto dell'auto, per sospirare di piacere ed ebbrezza.


----------



## passante (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...


va bene, ma "come puoi fare" che cosa?


----------



## passante (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ciao......
> 
> Come posso fare cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che nick ti sei scelta Kass? Comunque, il collega passionale è più giovane del tuo partner? Perchè si sa che con l'età l'ardore diminuisce... Però col collega è successo solo due volte, magari alla terza potresti non essere così soddisfatta. Poi poi poi, è sposato? Fidanzato? Convivente? E mi viene da pensare anche un'altra cosa, forse questa insoddisfazone sessuale è legata alla voglia di stabilità.


ciao MK, 
il collega è più giovane del mio partner. Ed è fidanzato. Non cerco una storia con lui, vorrei capire se quello che è capitato è dovuto al fatto che la mia storia sta finendo oppure è solo un momento di sbandamento. Ma certo una risposta di questo genere non può darmela un forum. Forse ho sbagliato a scrivere. Credevo che la caccia alle streghe e la misoginia imperante facessero parte del passato. Vedo però che non è così.

Grazie comunque per il commento cha hai lasciato.

kassandra


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> chiaramente è auspicabile che non appena il proprio partner, diciamo quello con cui si è condiviso tanto nel bene e nel male, perde un po' di sprint sessuale, sostituirlo con uno stallone iperdotato, fantasioso e selvaggio.
> è la prima regola dell'amore, quello con la A maiuscola; da consumarsi in anfratti, cespugli, motel, baracche adibite alla transumanza ovina.
> se poi per caso si viene sfiorati dal dubbio di essere dei mendaci, falsi, ipocriti, un po' sporcaccioni, basterà tirar fuori una polaroid del pisello dell'amante e metterla sul cruscotto dell'auto, per sospirare di piacere ed ebbrezza.


Perfetto! Tesla, ma le polaroid sono una rarità adesso, sai?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perfetto! Tesla, ma le polaroid sono una rarità adesso, sai?


:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scherzi.....
> solo le mignotte danno cosi tanta importanza al sesso....


Se questo post lo avesse scritto un uomo non avrebbe certo suscitato tanto clamore.
In generale attenzione all'uso delle parole, perchè a questo mondo esistono donne che desiderano una vita sessuale senza per questo dover suscitare scandalo.
Il temine m....a ( e sinonimi vari) sta a indicare una donna sfruttata sessualmente (quindi infelice), che ha alle spalle uno sfruttatore detto pappone (scusate la volgarità).
Siamo nel 2011, vero?
Ciao


----------



## tesla (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perfetto! Tesla, ma le polaroid sono una rarità adesso, sai?


secondo me qualcuno le ha ancora, ma anche una digitale con una stampantina 10x15 va benissimo.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> *Se questo post lo avesse scritto un uomo non avrebbe certo suscitato tanto clamore.
> In generale attenzione all'uso delle parole, perchè a questo mondo esistono donne che desiderano una vita sessuale senza per questo dover suscitare scandalo.*
> Il temine m....a ( e sinonimi vari) sta a indicare una donna sfruttata sessualmente (quindi infelice), che ha alle spalle uno sfruttatore detto pappone (scusate la volgarità).
> Siamo nel 2011, vero?
> Ciao


:up:, però Kassandra non dovrebbe essere così suscettibile eh. Siamo qui, parliamone. Potrebbe essere un momento di sbandamento sì, delle volte il corpo dà segnali che la mente non vuole vedere.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...


Dai cazzo non andartene subito...aspetta che ne parliamo...
Insomma tu denunci verità sconcertanti...verso cui nessuno può fare nulla!
E hai avuto la malaventura di incrociare subito il nostro Daniele eh?

Cavoli per te ci vuole Sabina!


----------



## Eliade (9 Dicembre 2011)

Prima lo devo dire, scusa...questi "amorazzi" d'ufficio mi danno un forte senso di disgusto...ecco l'ho detto. Ora passo alla risposta seria: non ho ben capito il tuo problema.


Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non credo di volere una relazione da lui, diciamo che mi fa riflettere sul rapporto che ho con il mio uomo: è ormai solo affetto?siamo amici ma ancora non vogliamo ammetterlo?
> 
> Non riesco a scindere l'amore dalla passione che con lui non riesco più ad avere. Come posso fare?


 Dici di non riuscire a scindere le due cose, ma allora pensi di esserti innamorata del tuo collega e automaticamente che non lo sei più del "tuo compagno"? 
No perché sembrerebbe che tu ti sia comportata esattamente come se avessi scisso le due cose...


----------



## Eliade (9 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perfetto! Tesla, ma le polaroid sono una rarità adesso, sai?


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> chiaramente è auspicabile che non appena il proprio partner, diciamo quello con cui si è condiviso tanto nel bene e nel male, perde un po' di sprint sessuale, sostituirlo con uno stallone iperdotato, fantasioso e selvaggio.
> è la prima regola dell'amore, quello con la A maiuscola; da consumarsi in anfratti, cespugli, motel, baracche adibite alla transumanza ovina.
> se poi per caso si viene sfiorati dal dubbio di essere dei mendaci, falsi, ipocriti, un po' sporcaccioni, basterà tirar fuori una polaroid del pisello dell'amante e metterla sul cruscotto dell'auto, per sospirare di piacere ed ebbrezza.


 Bella risposta...mi piace spesso come rispondi...:up:

Daniele....quella del tir...l'hai proprio sparata grossa! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non chiedetemi perchè, ma questa volta ho accettato un incontro, ed è stata l'esperienza sessuale migliore non degli ultimi anni ma di tutta la mia vita. Una carica erotica senza pari. Una passione fisica esplosiva. Degli orgasmi da giramento di testa.


 Ci stavo pensando prima, la maggior parte delle volte che faccio sesso è sempre l'esperienza migliore della mia vita (a parte rare eccezioni)...ma io sono strana lo so...


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli per te ci vuole Sabina!


Sabina? Quella che da molto tempo ha una relazione d'amore con il suo amante, tanto da rasentare la bigamia?

Scusami, ma dissento fortemente. Per me Sabina qui non c'entra proprio niente.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sabina? Quella che da molto tempo ha una relazione d'amore con il suo amante, tanto da rasentare la bigamia?
> 
> Scusami, ma dissento fortemente. Per me Sabina qui non c'entra proprio niente.


Uffi...non posso parlare in chiaro di certi mondi e isole no?
Bisogna passarci eh?
Appunto lei può spiegarle benissimo come vanno a finire certe cose no?
In cui vuoi molto bene a tuo marito, ma purtroppo o per fortuna, incontri chi ti stana fuori per bene il lato nascosto.

Porca troia...
Come faccio a spiegare a questa utente che la capisco...senza svelare qualcuno dei miei altarini eh?

Se io le parlo della mia migliore esperienza sessuale della mia vita...non so come si mette eh?

Quello è un capitolo che vorrei non dover affrontare mai...ma c'è stato.
Furono tempi duri!


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non chiedetemi perchè, ma questa volta ho accettato un incontro, ed è stata l'esperienza sessuale migliore non degli ultimi anni ma di tutta la mia vita. Una carica erotica senza pari. Una passione fisica esplosiva. Degli orgasmi da giramento di testa.
> 
> Fra 3 giorni torneremo a vederci, questa volta non solo per poche ore ma per tutta la notte. Da una parte c'è il dispiacere per tradire la fiducia del mio uomo. Dall'altra credo che la vita sia una sola e non riesco a togliermi il piacere che mi dà, così intenso, così forte.
> 
> ...


Qualche giorno fa ho visto un film, qui lo conosceranno tutti... ma io non l'avevo mai visto. 'L'amore infedele'.

Ecco, la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stato osservare dall'esterno tutta la dinamica di un classico tradimento: l'amante col quale si fa del gran sesso mentre, a casa, c'è il solito compagno con cui si fa la solita vita. La protagonista del film ha il tipico comportamento da 'tossica': incapace di rinunciare a quelle fortissime emozioni, a quelle scariche di adrenalina, ma consapevole che la condurranno alla totale perdita del controllo sulla sua vita.

Io penso che tu debba fare attenzione a non arrivare a quel punto. Credo che sia pericoloso, perchè quando è il sesso ad avere la parte principale in una relazione, piuttosto che il coinvolgimento emotivo (=amore), non è detto che l'esperienza sia più superficiale e meno devastante.

Detto questo, fai bene a riflettere sul rapporto con il tuo compagno ufficiale. Non solo perchè lo stai tradendo, ma perchè non è salutare neanche per te vegetare in un rapporto che si trascina con una serie di problemi che non vi decidete ad affrontare.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffi...non posso parlare in chiaro di certi mondi e isole no?
> Bisogna passarci eh?
> Appunto lei può spiegarle benissimo come vanno a finire certe cose no?
> In cui vuoi molto bene a tuo marito, ma purtroppo o per fortuna, incontri chi ti stana fuori per bene il lato nascosto.


Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma da quello che mi ricordo di Sabina il rapporto con l'amante era basato sul coinvolgimento emotivo e non sul sesso.

Qui non mi pare ci siano le basi per un rapporto del genere.

E poi quale lato nascosto? Kassandra si conosce abbastanza bene, sa di essere una donna passionale e ammette che il sesso per lei è fondamentale, tanto quando l'amore. E non vuole una relazione con quest'uomo.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Magari mi sbaglio eh, ma da quello che mi ricordo di Sabina il rapporto con l'amante era basato sul coinvolgimento emotivo e non sul sesso.
> 
> Qui non mi pare ci siano le basi per un rapporto del genere.
> 
> E poi quale lato nascosto? Kassandra si conosce abbastanza bene, sa di essere una donna passionale e ammette che il sesso per lei è fondamentale, tanto quando l'amore. E non vuole una relazione con quest'uomo.


Si ho fatto confusione...
Come non detto.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho fatto confusione...
> Come non detto.


Vabbè... ora non fare così che mi fai sentire in colpa! Hai espresso un'opinione, magari ha una sua logica e sono io che non la percepisco.

Dai Conte, fammi un sorriso


----------



## aristocat (9 Dicembre 2011)

Kassandra

ho letto la tua storia. Da un lato, il fatto che tu non sia sposata, non abbia bambini con il tuo compagno, ti "regala" la libertà di decidere qualunque cosa, anche di lasciarlo domani, se ti va. Cosa che sarebbe più difficile fare, che ne so, se tu avessi vincoli di matrimonio e figli piccoli da crescere con lui...
E' una situazione in cui puoi decidere e muoverti in modo molto indipendente.
Certo, non è comunque una situazione semplice. Tu hai ancora dei sentimenti per il tuo compagno, ma mi pare di capire che non avete gli stessi progetti per il futuro. E in una coppia, non avere gli stessi progetti in comune è un campanello d'allarme fortissimo. Tanto che anche sessualmente, si sente una certa distanza.  


Io voglio discostarmi da chi ti ha dedicato parole poco belle, per dire che quello che stai facendo mi sembra normale e fisiologico. C'era da aspettarselo, era nell'aria. Con il collega è tutto partito come "attrazione erotica", ma a questo punto secondo me non ti resta da fare altro che restare a guardare. Vedere come si mette, ed essere pronta anche a soffrire. Perché ci sarà anche da soffrire; comunque tu il tuo percorso lo devi fare, e nulla può tornare come prima.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè... ora non fare così che mi fai sentire in colpa! Hai espresso un'opinione, magari ha una sua logica e sono io che non la percepisco.
> 
> Dai Conte, fammi un sorriso


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
No è che quando non voglio infognarmi in certi discorsi...
Cambio discorso...

Bella la trama dell'amore infedele...
Penso però che il punto più basso sia quando lei si dimentica di andare a prendere i figli a scuola...
O quando diventa pazza nello scoprire che l'invornito non vede solo che lei...

Giorni fa, non so chi, mi pare Farfalla...ha parlato che non si può pretendere che una moglie dopo una giornata di lavoro ecc..ecc..ecc..sia sempre al top.
Agli uomini molto impegnati e assorbiti in qualcosa, capita anche di non poter essere come dire, dei compagni brillanti.
Per esempio proprio ieri mattina parlavo con un tizio che ha un'impresa di come le difficoltà non lo fanno dormire alla notte. Lui mi ha confidato che "le fisime" di sua moglie, non solo non lo rilassano, ma lo innervosiscono, perchè mi ha detto, se devo anche pensare al sesso con tutti i carismi e le emozioni sto fresco eh?

La cosa che più ferisce nel film, il vero tradimento per quel marito, non è tanto rendersi conto che sua moglie ha perso la testa per un uomo che non vale un fico secco al suo confronto, ma vedere che lei, ha donato a lui, un oggetto che apparteneva alla loro quotidianità. Un oggetto che aveva una forte valenza simbolica ed affettiva.

Se osservi il marito uccide sto amante proprio colpendolo con sto oggetto.

Poi c'è una fortissima morale di coppia.
I due si proteggono in questa situazione.
Mi pare.

O dovrei rivedere meglio il fim?

L'altro giorno ancora una donna mi ha chiesto se nelle mattane...batte il cuoricino.
Ho risposto che si il cuoricino deve battere, altrimenti è brutto.
Ma deve battere il giusto.
QUel tanto che basta.

Il di più ingenera un meccanismo delirante in cui si sogna come degli stupidi.
E poi si pagheranno amaramente le conseguenze di quella stupidità.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> No è che quando non voglio infognarmi in certi discorsi...
> Cambio discorso...
> 
> ...


Hai scritto delle cose vere, per me... come Ari


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai scritto delle cose vere, per me... come Ari


Bon e tu riesci a capire che castroneria è scritta qui?

Non riesco a scindere l'amore dalla passione che con lui non riesco più ad avere. Come posso fare?


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e tu riesci a capire che castroneria è scritta qui?
> 
> Non riesco a scindere l'amore dalla passione che con lui non riesco più ad avere. Come posso fare?


Secondo me vuol dire che per lei l'amore e la passione devono viaggiare all'unisono e che, quindi, non essendoci più la passione, anche l'amore per il suo compagno sta venendo meno. E Kassandra si chiede come può risolvere questo problema, come deve comportarsi.


----------



## Massone (9 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Secondo me vuol dire che per lei l'amore e la passione devono viaggiare all'unisono e che, quindi, non essendoci più la passione, anche l'amore per il suo compagno sta venendo meno. E Kassandra si chiede come può risolvere questo problema, come deve comportarsi.


Gia' e' qui entra in ballo l'egoismo voglio stare bene  io il mio compagno s'arrancia e lui che non riesce piu' a darmi quello che cerco. Ho trovato l'opportunita e la sfrutto pero' lui e' sposato la cosa e' complicata e poi se si finisce nei casini perche' lui vuole solo scoparmi ma forse prova qualcosa di piu' lo sento ma non ne sono sicura intando il *cefalo *me lo da mi piace e me lo piglio poi si vede secondo voi che devo fare?:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Gia' e' qui entra in ballo l'egoismo voglio stare bene  io il mio compagno s'arrancia e lui che non riesce piu' a darmi quello che cerco. Ho trovato l'opportunita e la sfrutto pero' lui e' sposato la cosa e' complicata e poi se si finisce nei casini perche' lui vuole solo scoparmi ma forse prova qualcosa di piu' lo sento ma non ne sono sicura intando* il cefalo me lo da mi piace e me lo piglio* poi si vede secondo voi che devo fare?:sonar:


Sono tre certezze tre in questa vita così incerta.....buttale via tu, che ne sei capace


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...



Non so se la nostra Kassandra ci leggerà mai più....

Leggendo lei mi viene da dire: ragazzi, questa è vita.....


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2011)

cacchio ma già l'avete fatta scappare!!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Se questo post lo avesse scritto un uomo non avrebbe certo suscitato tanto clamore.
> In generale attenzione all'uso delle parole, perchè a questo mondo esistono donne che desiderano una vita sessuale senza per questo dover suscitare scandalo.
> Il temine m....a ( e sinonimi vari) sta a indicare una donna sfruttata sessualmente (quindi infelice), che ha alle spalle uno sfruttatore detto pappone (scusate la volgarità).
> Siamo nel 2011, vero?
> Ciao



Guarda che la scandalizzata nn ero io eh...
E che  ero comunque allibita da questa frase:

"Claudio, l'ho sparata grossa questa volta!!! *Però ste donnette che potrebbero fare le mignottone proprio non si possono sentire."


*Allora ho usato lo stesso termine ..

La mia era una frase ironica per dire che comunque per parecchi siamo ancora considerate m......e  perche desideriamo una vita sessuale ....


----------



## Massone (10 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che la scandalizzata nn ero io eh...
> E che  ero comunque allibita da questa frase:
> 
> "Claudio, l'ho sparata grossa questa volta!!! *Però ste donnette che potrebbero fare le mignottone proprio non si possono sentire."
> ...





ragazze, non e' questo il punto!


allora tu vuoi fare quel cazzo che vuoi.. bene, fallo!


ma non mi rompere i coglioni a ME.


capito adesso.


----------



## Massone (10 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono tre certezze tre in questa vita così incerta.....buttale via tu, che ne sei capace



se una mi risponde cosi io mi eclisso:rotfl:


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...


Solo 3 giorni e poi sarai di nuovo con lui, Fremo per te, percepisco la tua emozione nelle righe che hai scritto, e leggo e rileggo il tuo topic cercando di attingere il più possibile sperando che un po' di questa ventata di sensazioni nuove arrivi chissà come anche fra i tasti della mia tastiera per assimilarne un po', finchè batto questa risposta. 

Onestamente, il tuo partner ora è vecchietto, e una donna come te ha bisogno di ben  altro.
così hai scelto di vedere un altro uomo. Hai fatto bene a provarlo,ed in caso si fosse rivelato scarsetto avresti potuto chiudere la cosa senza danneggiare nessuno.
Ora, visto che sei una persona intelligente e devi trovare il  modo di avere la massima soddisfazione dalla vita, impara un po' di  tecniche per depistare il tuo compagno: trovati qualche amica  strettissima con cui uscire molte sere e che regga il gioco quando tu  vai dall'amante, cerca qualche hobby che ti porti fuori casa qualche  week end..insomma ingegnati.     

  e Sfrutta l'amante più che puoi, spremilo bene, in caso dovesse a mano a mano scemare questa passione che vi lega, non vederlo più e prova a guardarti attorno poichè non deve più accadere quello che è successo per anni e anni, non ti devi più accontentare di avere una relazione solida ma che non ti soddisfi a letto. 
Con un po' di abilità passerai i prossimi anni in un turbinio di emozioni e di passioni, senza ferire nessuno.  
Diventa un gatto, quando si fa sera passa in rassegna tutte le cucce a disposizione e scegli la più calda, poi al mattino corri davanti alla porta di casa tua prima che il tuo compagno si svegli e aspetta pazientemente di avere la tua razione di cibo.  funzionerà.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> ho trovato ieri questo sito, non casualmente visto che stavo cercando lumi sul perchè le persone tradiscono.
> 
> Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale". Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.
> ...


Cara Kassandra nel sito ci sono 3 traditori che hanno in corso storie extra,io sono uno di quelli.Non ti devi chiedere se sia giusto o sbagliato,si tradisce e basta.Nel nostro vocabolario la parola scrupolo e'cancellata,come rimpianto,senso di colpa,paura,rimorso,perche'se pensi non tradisci.
Le persone possono tradire per tanti motivi,oppure per nessuno,come il sottoscritto..io al massimo posso autoassolvermi pensando che sono sposato da 25 anni,ma onestamente non mi manca niente.
La vita una sola...verissimo....quest'anno un'amico che non c'e'piu',2 in chemio,e proprio ieri ho raccolto una chiacchera di paese,se ne sta andando un'altro che conosco da una vita.
Quindi chisse ne frega se e'bene o male,divertiamoci finche'si puo'.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Crudezza de che? Sesso per sesso, dove sta il problema? Fosse stato un uomo sarebbe stato considerato tanto crudo?


Se rileggi la lettera sembra che il mondo giri per lei sul sesso.

Mk sai non so come risponderti, e questo che ti scrivo è alquanto provocatorio sai.
Sai perchè ? perchè potrei risponderti in "queste" maniere. Primo: non me ne può fregar di meno pensare che a scriverlo sia una donna o un uomo. Secondo: però! se comincio a pensare a quello che io sono, a quello che io penso delle donne, bhe... allora sai che dico, dico che, nella evoluzione ed affermazione della donna nella società odierna, è stato un passo avanti per tutta la società contemporanea, ma, dove ci sono i pro ci sono anche i contro. E se ancora non fosse chiaro, rileggiti la lettera e capirai la mia antifona. 

P.s Ho sempre pensato alle donne, in tutte le loro forme, ed è sempre stato per me come guardare qualcosa di speciale.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao MK,
> il collega è più giovane del mio partner. Ed è fidanzato. Non cerco una storia con lui, vorrei capire se quello che è capitato è dovuto al fatto che la mia storia sta finendo oppure è solo un momento di sbandamento. Ma certo una risposta di questo genere non può darmela un forum. Forse ho sbagliato a scrivere. Credevo che la caccia alle streghe e la misoginia imperante facessero parte del passato. Vedo però che non è così.
> 
> Grazie comunque per il commento cha hai lasciato.
> ...


kass.. sei in un sito di tradimento, dove i più sanno davvero cosa significhi la parola tradimento, che ti aspettavi che, dopo una lettera del genere ti si rispondesse: prova col ragazzo con cui hai avuto un rapporto, ma non fermarti a lui ci sono altri che sanno dare di più.
Scusa la crudezza, ma che fine ha fatto la persona che ti sta accanto? vorresti passione? e la cerchi con altri? bhe sai anche te che col tempo la passione di cui parliamo in parte si affievolisce, ci sono alti e bassi in un rapporto di coppia, e tutto non viene incentrato solo sul sesso, e quando ci sono incomprensioni di qualsiasi genere se ne discute e dopo si prende una decisione. E le soluzioni ed i chiarimenti si prendono con chi ti è stato accanto ed ha condiviso anni con te. Dopo eventualmente puoi cercare chi riesce a darti di più.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che la scandalizzata nn ero io eh...
> E che  ero comunque allibita da questa frase:
> 
> "Claudio, l'ho sparata grossa questa volta!!! *Però ste donnette che potrebbero fare le mignottone proprio non si possono sentire."
> ...


????????????? ehhh ?? chi l'ha scritto quello ? ma che stiamo a dare i numeri o mi sono fumato erba ?

NON HO MAI SCRITTO QUELLO CHE TU SOPRA HAI INCOLLATO.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai cazzo non andartene subito...aspetta che ne parliamo...
> Insomma tu denunci verità sconcertanti...verso cui nessuno può fare nulla!
> E hai avuto la malaventura di incrociare subito il nostro Daniele eh?
> 
> Cavoli per te ci vuole Sabina!


ahahah Conte e'vero ha trovato il cervazzo del Volano.....secondo me e'gia'di nuovo becco..
pero'lei ha ragione,uno digita tradimento,viene convinto di scambiarsi indirizzi di motel,esperienze,trucchi per fregare il partner..e cosa trova??55 cornuti piangenti..molti dei quali la invidiano..perche'sono anni che fanno un sesso grigio e senza passione..


----------



## Niko74 (10 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah Conte e'vero ha trovato il cervazzo del Volano.....secondo me e'gia'di nuovo becco..
> pero'lei ha ragione,uno digita tradimento,viene convinto di scambiarsi indirizzi di motel,esperienze,trucchi per fregare il partner..e cosa trova??55 cornuti piangenti..molti dei quali la invidiano..perche'sono anni che fanno un sesso grigio e senza passione..


Eeemmhhh...difatti lei se ne è andata al volo 
Tu invece dopo aver visto che qui non si scambiano indirizzi di motel, ecc...perché continui a stare qui con questi 55 cornuti piangenti che fanno un sesso grigio e senza passione da anni? Vuoi forse illuminarci? 

Oppure lo fai perché in fondo pensi di esserlo pure tu ma non lo vuoi scoprire?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Kassandra nel sito ci sono 3 traditori che hanno in corso storie extra,io sono uno di quelli.Non ti devi chiedere se sia giusto o sbagliato,si tradisce e basta.Nel nostro vocabolario la parola scrupolo e'cancellata,come rimpianto,senso di colpa,paura,rimorso,perche'se pensi non tradisci.
> Le persone possono tradire per tanti motivi,oppure per nessuno,come il sottoscritto..io al massimo posso autoassolvermi pensando che sono sposato da 25 anni,ma onestamente non mi manca niente.
> La vita una sola...verissimo....quest'anno un'amico che non c'e'piu',2 in chemio,e proprio ieri ho raccolto una chiacchera di paese,se ne sta andando un'altro che conosco da una vita.
> Quindi chisse ne frega se e'bene o male,divertiamoci finche'si puo'.


Saggio Lothar...e che ne pensi delle persone che non vivono niente...oggi e rimandano sempre tutto all'infinito?
Si dicono un domani farò questo e quello...e poi non fanno mai niente...
Intanto la vita passa...e che cosa rimane nel finire del giorno?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeemmhhh...difatti lei se ne è andata al volo
> Tu invece dopo aver visto che qui non si scambiano indirizzi di motel, ecc...perché continui a stare qui con questi 55 cornuti piangenti che fanno un sesso grigio e senza passione da anni? Vuoi forse illuminarci?
> 
> Oppure lo fai perché in fondo pensi di esserlo pure tu ma non lo vuoi scoprire?


Non capisci una tega eh?
Lui è qui per il golpe!
Vedrai che il Golpe Lothariano sarà nulla confronto Pinochet...

Sarà lui il generale Gnoccachet!
E sarà sagra!

E' meglio che inizi a diavolare per tempo...o saranno guai...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Kassandra nel sito ci sono 3 traditori che hanno in corso storie extra,io sono uno di quelli.Non ti devi chiedere se sia giusto o sbagliato,si tradisce e basta.Nel nostro vocabolario la parola scrupolo e'cancellata,come rimpianto,senso di colpa,paura,rimorso,perche'se pensi non tradisci.
> Le persone possono tradire per tanti motivi,oppure per nessuno,come il sottoscritto..io al massimo posso autoassolvermi pensando che sono sposato da 25 anni,ma onestamente non mi manca niente.
> La vita una sola...verissimo....quest'anno un'amico che non c'e'piu',2 in chemio,e proprio ieri ho raccolto una chiacchera di paese,se ne sta andando un'altro che conosco da una vita.
> Quindi chisse ne frega se e'bene o male,divertiamoci finche'si puo'.




Ti sto solo provocando, mi raccomando, sai che non cerco polemiche oppure altro, è solo un modo così diciamo di aiutare il Conte  tranquillo ora capirai......

​Ehm allora la diamo la possibilità al conte ed a tua moglie di vivere ...


----------



## Niko74 (10 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci una tega eh?
> Lui è qui per il golpe!
> Vedrai che il Golpe Lothariano sarà nulla confronto Pinochet...
> 
> ...


Si si...:blabla:
Adesso vado a fare il mio pianto quotidiano per poter dire di essere un cornuto piangente :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (10 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ti sto solo provocando, mi raccomando, sai che non cerco polemiche oppure altro, è solo un modo così diciamo di aiutare il Conte  tranquillo ora capirai......
> 
> *​Ehm allora la diamo la possibilità al conte ed a tua moglie di vivere *...


Cosi tu escludi la tuttaltro che remota possibilità che sua moglie viva di già :fischio:


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando prima, la maggior parte delle volte che faccio sesso è sempre l'esperienza migliore della mia vita (a parte rare eccezioni)...ma io sono strana lo so...


Ti dirò un motivo per cui questa qui è un fake? Per lo stesso motivo che hai scritto tu stessa sopra. Posso capire che il tizio la faceva impazzire, ma la graduatoria degli orgasmi proprio non si può sentire e mi sembra tanto di stronzata scritta da un uomo per questo. Solitamente chi scrive così o è un uomo o una donna alquanto frigidina, che mai ha provato sessualmente piacere in vita sua.
Te lo dice un uomo che non sa più cosa sia il piacere, è tutto un fake!


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti dirò un motivo per cui questa qui è un fake? Per lo stesso motivo che hai scritto tu stessa sopra. Posso capire che il tizio la faceva impazzire, ma la graduatoria degli orgasmi proprio non si può sentire e mi sembra tanto di stronzata scritta da un uomo per questo. Solitamente chi scrive così o è un uomo o una donna alquanto frigidina, che mai ha provato sessualmente piacere in vita sua.
> Te lo dice un uomo che non sa più cosa sia il piacere, è tutto un fake!


 Daniele, per favore, non rinverdiamo i "fasti" di un certo modo di fare del passato


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Daniele, per favore, non rinverdiamo i "fasti" di un certo modo di fare del passato


Sono certo che sia un uomo che si fa 4 risate, il modo di scrivere è maschile e le stronzate scritte sono solo nell'immaginario maschile. Non mi sto a dilungare, o è un uomo o è una donna così mascolina da avere la barba.
Ho moltissime amiche donne, la mia ragazza è una di quelle donne alla quale il sesso piace e quando era single non se lo faceva dire due volte di andare a letto con chiunque le piacesse, ma da lei ho capito un paio di cosette e da lei capisco che questo o è una balla stratosferica oppure una donna che non ha molto chiaro cosa significhi fare sesso.
Potrebbe essere la seconda, ma allora la migliore esperienza sessuale della sua vita si attesta ad una semplice scopata alquanto scarsa...figuriamoci con quello con cui sta allora.
Quindi se è vera ha da pensare tanto che una esperienza sessuale scarsina sia il massimo che ha mai provato.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono certo che sia un uomo che si fa 4 risate, il modo di scrivere è maschile e le stronzate scritte sono solo nell'immaginario maschile. Non mi sto a dilungare, o è un uomo o è una donna così mascolina da avere la barba.
> Ho moltissime amiche donne, la mia ragazza è una di quelle donne alla quale il sesso piace e quando era single non se lo faceva dire due volte di andare a letto con chiunque le piacesse, ma da lei ho capito un paio di cosette e da lei capisco che questo o è una balla stratosferica oppure una donna che non ha molto chiaro cosa significhi fare sesso.
> Potrebbe essere la seconda, ma allora la migliore esperienza sessuale della sua vita si attesta ad una semplice scopata alquanto scarsa...figuriamoci con quello con cui sta allora.
> Quindi se è vera ha da pensare tanto che una esperienza sessuale scarsina sia il massimo che ha mai provato.


Però uhm...
A me le donne hanno sempre parlato in termini di "emozione" e mai di piacere...
E le ho trovate sempre curiose di sapere che cosa sia il "piacere" che io provavo...
Non penso siano realtà intercambiabili!
Ma sono grato a tutte quelle donne che mi hanno insegnato che non c'è nulla di riprovevole...nel vivere io le mie emozioni eh?
Dove io dico...tu mi piaci...lei mi risponde...tu mi emozioni!


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sono certo che sia un uomo che si fa 4 risate, il modo di scrivere è maschile e le stronzate scritte sono solo nell'immaginario maschile. Non mi sto a dilungare, o è un uomo o è una donna così mascolina da avere la barba.
> Ho moltissime amiche donne, la mia ragazza è una di quelle donne alla quale il sesso piace e quando era single non se lo faceva dire due volte di andare a letto con chiunque le piacesse, ma da lei ho capito un paio di cosette e da lei capisco che questo o è una balla stratosferica oppure una donna che non ha molto chiaro cosa significhi fare sesso.
> Potrebbe essere la seconda, ma allora la migliore esperienza sessuale della sua vita si attesta ad una semplice scopata alquanto scarsa...figuriamoci con quello con cui sta allora.
> Quindi se è vera ha da pensare tanto che una esperienza sessuale scarsina sia il massimo che ha mai provato.


 Ma noi non possiamo sapere com'è il loro rapporto, che feeling si è creato. Può anche darsi che sia l'esperienza sessuale più intensa della sua vita, perché no? E non necessariamente perché in passato ha avuto solo dei compagni "scarsini"...


----------



## tesla (10 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono tre certezze tre in questa vita così incerta.....buttale via tu, che ne sei capace



nella mia vita così incerta la cosa che viene prima è la mia faccia, intesa come dignità e coscienza e non l'appendice che qualcuno mi ficca dentro


----------



## aristocat (10 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> nella mia vita così incerta la cosa che viene prima è la mia faccia, intesa come dignità e coscienza e non l'appendice che qualcuno mi ficca dentro


 Lo so che è cinico a dirsi, ma certe volte, in certi casi, quell'appendice può "aiutare" ad aprire meglio gli occhi sulle scelte da fare per il futuro :blank:
E lo dice una che non è mai ricorsa a questi mezzi per decidere cosa è meglio per la propria vita privata...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> nella mia vita così incerta la cosa che viene prima è la mia faccia, intesa come dignità e coscienza e non l'appendice che qualcuno mi ficca dentro



A me lo dici? Che potrei scrivere: "La coscienza di Chiara?"


Però, lasciami dire...

che  :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma noi non possiamo sapere com'è il loro rapporto, che feeling si è creato. Può anche darsi che sia l'esperienza sessuale più intensa della sua vita, perché no? E non necessariamente perché in passato ha avuto solo dei compagni "scarsini"...


Lei è stata molto chiara nel dire cosa era migliore ed io contesto quello di migliore, non ha parlato di emotività, ma di piacere, di orgasmo, anzi orgasmi! Parlando di questo e solo di questo dissento fortemente sul fatto che sia stata una esperienza stupenda, quanto mai nella norma di una persona media. Poi che nella sua vita si sia accompagnata con una persona estremamente più vecchia di lei è anche scelta sua, no? Allora doveva saperlo prima che un uomo con tanti più anni di lei non avrebbe mai retto il ritmo che lei voleva, basta avere un minimo di lungimiranza. Continuo a pensare che se lei sia vera ci abbia raccontato una parte di balle.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Sto insieme ad un uomo di 15 anni più grande di me. Stiamo insieme da 4 anni. La nostra è una relazione un pò stramba, fatta di continui trasferimenti, di lasciate e riprese, di sbattimenti dovuti sopratutto al fatto che non abbiamo mai,voluto\potuto dare una possibilità alla nostra relazione. Non abbiamo mai voluto stabilizzarci in un posto, non abbiamo mai voluto vivere una quotidianità o una vita "normale"*. Sempre pensando al futuro, mai soddisfatti del nostro presente. Ultimamente i nostri rapporti intimi si sono diradati, lo faremo sì e no una volta alla settimana.





Daniele ha detto:


> Lei è stata molto chiara nel dire cosa era migliore ed io contesto quello di migliore, non ha parlato di emotività, *ma di piacere, di orgasmo, anzi orgasmi! Parlando di questo e solo di questo dissento fortemente sul fatto che sia stata una esperienza stupenda, quanto mai nella norma di una persona media*. Poi che nella sua vita si sia accompagnata con una persona estremamente più vecchia di lei è anche scelta sua, no? Allora doveva saperlo prima che un uomo con tanti più anni di lei non avrebbe mai retto il ritmo che lei voleva, basta avere un minimo di lungimiranza. Continuo a pensare che se lei sia vera ci abbia raccontato una parte di balle.


Daniele. leggi bene....
....lei potrebbe avere 25 anni e lui 40.

Senza voler generalizzare, un quarantenne regge eccome.

Quello che scrivi tu è misoginia allo stato puro.
Il guaio è che nell'affermare queste tue idee ti raffronti solo sulla tua (limitatissima) esperienza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Daniele, per favore, non rinverdiamo i "fasti" di un certo modo di fare del passato



:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Sole (10 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho moltissime amiche donne, la mia ragazza è una di quelle donne alla quale il sesso piace e quando era single non se lo faceva dire due volte di andare a letto con chiunque le piacesse, ma da lei ho capito un paio di cosette e da lei capisco che questo o è una balla stratosferica oppure una donna che non ha molto chiaro cosa significhi fare sesso.
> Potrebbe essere la seconda, ma allora la migliore esperienza sessuale della sua vita si attesta ad una semplice scopata alquanto scarsa...figuriamoci con quello con cui sta allora.
> Quindi se è vera ha da pensare tanto che una esperienza sessuale scarsina sia il massimo che ha mai provato.


Dalla mia esperienza, che magari è diversa da quella di altre donne, posso dirti che l'orgasmo non dipende dal grado di qualità della scopata ed è perfettamente inutile etichettare il sesso con aggettivi come 'scarso'.

Cosa vuol dire scopata scarsina? A me è capitato di fare una scopata in macchina di cinque minuti che ricordo come uno dei momenti più eccitanti della mia vita. Eppure con mio marito sono abituata a una vita sessuale molto intensa, in cui non mi sono mai fatta mancare niente. Non è che ci siano dei parametri per definire una scopata. Perchè possiamo sfogliare mille manuali di sessuologia, ma l'unica verità è che la testa, sia femminile che maschile, è la zona erogena per eccellenza. E che se si è eccitati e coinvolti, lo si è per prima cosa col cervello, poi con i genitali.

Perciò non mi stupisco affatto che una donna, da tempo in crisi con il proprio compagno con cui non c'è più passione, si lasci andare totalmente con un altro, provando degli orgasmi molto intensi.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Dalla mia esperienza, che magari è diversa da quella di altre donne, posso dirti che l'orgasmo non dipende dal grado di qualità della scopata ed è perfettamente inutile etichettare il sesso con aggettivi come 'scarso'.
> 
> Cosa vuol dire scopata scarsina? A me è capitato di fare una scopata in macchina di cinque minuti che ricordo come uno dei momenti più eccitanti della mia vita. Eppure con mio marito sono abituata a una vita sessuale molto intensa, in cui non mi sono mai fatta mancare niente. Non è che ci siano dei parametri per definire una scopata. Perchè possiamo sfogliare mille manuali di sessuologia, ma l'unica verità è che la testa, sia femminile che maschile, è la zona erogena per eccellenza. E che se si è eccitati e coinvolti, lo si è per prima cosa col cervello, poi con i genitali.
> 
> Perciò non mi stupisco affatto che una donna, da tempo in crisi con il proprio compagno con cui non c'è più passione, si lasci andare totalmente con un altro, provando degli orgasmi molto intensi.


L'accendo e confermo.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Lo so che è cinico a dirsi, ma certe volte, in certi casi, quell'appendice può "aiutare" ad aprire meglio gli occhi sulle scelte da fare per il futuro :blank:
> E lo dice una che non è mai ricorsa a questi mezzi per decidere cosa è meglio per la propria vita privata...


Ma l'appendice a cui si riferisce lei è il ciccio?
SI quell'appendice aiuta molto eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma l'appendice a cui si riferisce lei è il ciccio?
> SI quell'appendice aiuta molto eh?



A quel che sembra lei non la valuta punto


----------



## Daniele (10 Dicembre 2011)

Prima cosa, io sono misogino, quindi non ci vedo nulla di strano in quello che ho scritto, è noto che odio le donne in quanto esseri privi del tutto di razionalità.
Del resto che dire, questa ragazza ne ha dirazionalità dal modo in cui scrive, anche troppa ed è per questo che dissento sul suo essere donna, sono fermamente convinto che sia un bontempone.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Dicembre 2011)

*Anche qui*

Si parla di donne-maschio?
Ma mi sembra differente il modo di parlarne nell'altro post...


Ma questa utente a me non sembra comunque una di 25 anni.
Ma poi non ho ben capito la sua storia di trasferimenti,ma con il compagno ci abita?
Bho' non ho capito una mazza :-(





blu


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Prima cosa, io sono misogino, quindi non ci vedo nulla di strano in quello che ho scritto, è noto che odio le donne in quanto esseri privi del tutto di razionalità.
> Del resto che dire, questa ragazza ne ha dirazionalità dal modo in cui scrive, anche troppa ed è per questo che dissento sul suo essere donna, sono fermamente convinto che sia un bontempone.



Ma se odi le donne...
Non puoi stare con una ragazza
Mica una donna è un cagnolino o un soprammobile eh?
Secondo me tu hai paura delle donne eh?
Dai pensa le ho demitizzate anch'io...
Pensa se una fa la stronza beghina idiota con me...
Ora sono pronto a dirglielo...
Le donne sono solo persone


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A quel che sembra lei non la valuta punto


Eh ma tesla la xè roversa no?
E mi sa che sentono i sentimenti e le emozioni in maniera più viscerale...
Un incontro di uteri capisci?
Di vagine sconsolate...

SI certo lei sfugge alla politica della minchia!


----------



## Sole (10 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> è noto che odio le donne in quanto esseri privi del tutto di razionalità.


Anche a me la maggior parte delle donne che vedo in giro non piace per niente. Montate, stupide, frivole, lamentose, banali e, soprattutto, incapaci di ascoltare buona musica. A volte mi vergogno perfino di far parte della categoria!
Però le donne che frequento io sono tutte persone in gamba, intelligenti, creative, che affrontano la vita e le loro difficoltà con grinta e coraggio, più di quello che vedo in molti uomini, senza mai piangersi addosso come fanno tanti uomini.

Così, alla fine, deduco che quello che tu ed io odiamo non sono le donne, ma l'idea della donna che di solito si ha nella testa, il risultato della somma delle tante cazzate che dicono e fanno le donne ogni giorno, da Eva fino a qui.
Ma Daniele, se provi a pensare che quella è solo un'idea e ti soffermi a conoscere e valutare una donna per quello che è nella sua specificità, avrai delle belle sorprese. Prova!


----------



## tesla (11 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma tesla la xè roversa no?
> E mi sa che sentono i sentimenti e le emozioni in maniera più viscerale...
> Un incontro di uteri capisci?
> Di vagine sconsolate...
> ...



no, è che io sfuggo la politica del sesso come motore del mondo. io amo, non scopo.
se scopo, con gran gusto peraltro, è perchè amo. 


@daniele: scusa eh, tu odi le donne come esseri privi di razionalità, proprio tu che sganceresti un'atomica sul quartiere della tua ex, vorresti vederla stuprata da un branco di beduini, dici alle donne di essere prive di razionalità?! abbi pazienza, ma ogni tanto invece di guardare avanti come un cavallo da carrozza, coi paraocchi, una maggiore apertura di visuale ti potrebbe far bene. due donne due, ti hanno tradito e 3 miliardi di donne precipitano nella merda...esagerato e irrazionale


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se rileggi la lettera *sembra che il mondo giri per lei sul sesso.*
> 
> Mk sai non so come risponderti, e questo che ti scrivo è alquanto provocatorio sai.
> Sai perchè ? perchè potrei risponderti in "queste" maniere. Primo: non me ne può fregar di meno pensare che a scriverlo sia una donna o un uomo. Secondo: però! se comincio a pensare a quello che io sono, a quello che io penso delle donne, bhe... allora sai che dico, dico che, nella evoluzione ed affermazione della donna nella società odierna, è stato un passo avanti per tutta la società contemporanea, ma, dove ci sono i pro ci sono anche i contro. E se ancora non fosse chiaro, rileggiti la lettera e capirai la mia antifona.
> ...


Il mondo gira sempre attorno a quello che al momento è un problema, fa soffrire, stressa. Ho visto mondi girare attorno ai font per gli inviti a un matrimonio. O al completino intimo da mettere a una laurea. O al menu di una cena. O al sesso.
E il sesso, per una donna passionale, rappresenta non solo un momento ludico. E un modo di espressione, la valvola di sfogo principe nella coppia, dove si esprime tutto quello che rimane dietro le parole, che siano dissapori a quell'amore che non sai dire.
E' una espressione di sè così potente che il mancato soddisfacimento non è come un non mangiare la torta. E' come venire depauperate di una parte di sè. non per gli orgasmi che mancano all'appello. Per quello che si tira fuori in quei momenti. Per la libertà, per il come si riesce a mostrarsi nude nell'animo (con il compagno amato intendo, non col primo che passa ovviamente).
Ci sono momenti nel sesso passionale -come immagino Kassandra lo intenda o lo desideri- in cui il punto non è il movimento pelvico, ma come ti si accende lo sguardo, e come ti guardi allo specchio, dopo, abbracciata al tuo uomo, e sei più bella, perchè piena di lui e di te, perchè ti vedi coi suoi occhi e i suoi occhi sono colmi solo di amore e desiderio. Per tutto quello che sei, sesso, corpo, voce gemente, e risate e anima e cuore.
Momenti in cui quello che dai, lo dai in modo così pieno di gioia, in cui l'offerta è così libera e desiderata, che non si sa come ricevi in dono quanto e più di quello che dai, in un circolo che sembra senza fine, fino a quella pazzia lacerante in cui sembra quasi di morire e di rivivere.

Momenti in cui ti senti così bella, perchè non c'entra più la gonna o la pancia o la depilazione approssimativa, perchè sei tu e basta, vera e nuda fuori e dentro, e non ci possono essere nè menzogne nè falsità.
In cui guardi il tuo uomo e lo vedi come è, nudo come te, pulito come te, affamato e ricco.
Quando ci si prende per mano e si gioca, o si esplora, o ci si dona, o ci si prende, momenti in cui si è, in due, davvero tutto l'universo.

Cazzo, un sesso del genere, mica vale poco.
Più dei font come minimo.


----------



## passante (11 Dicembre 2011)

ecco, l'avete fatta scappare 

comunque, seriamente: che c'entra con "mi è piaciuto da morire fare sesso con uno" con "allora forse non amo più l'altro"?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ecco, l'avete fatta scappare
> 
> comunque, seriamente: che c'entra con "mi è piaciuto da morire fare sesso con uno" con "allora forse non amo più l'altro"?


passante!!! tutto bene??? che fai a quest'ora?


----------



## passante (11 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> passante!!! tutto bene??? che fai a quest'ora?


passavo  tutto bene, sono con cane rosicchiante. troppo forte. abbiamo deciso: "mai più senza cane"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> passavo  tutto bene, sono con cane rosicchiante. troppo forte. abbiamo deciso: "mai più senza cane"


ma che rosicchia?


----------



## passante (11 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che rosicchia?


legnetti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> legnetti



:smile::smile::smile:

che bello che sei! con il tuo cane rosicchiante!


----------



## Massone (11 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mondo gira sempre attorno a quello che al momento è un problema, fa soffrire, stressa. Ho visto mondi girare attorno ai font per gli inviti a un matrimonio. O al completino intimo da mettere a una laurea. O al menu di una cena. O al sesso.
> E il sesso, per una donna passionale, rappresenta non solo un momento ludico. E un modo di espressione, la valvola di sfogo principe nella coppia, dove si esprime tutto quello che rimane dietro le parole, che siano dissapori a quell'amore che non sai dire.
> E' una espressione di sè così potente che il mancato soddisfacimento non è come un non mangiare la torta. E' come venire depauperate di una parte di sè. non per gli orgasmi che mancano all'appello. Per quello che si tira fuori in quei momenti. Per la libertà, per il come si riesce a mostrarsi nude nell'animo (con il compagno amato intendo, non col primo che passa ovviamente).
> Ci sono momenti nel sesso passionale -come immagino Kassandra lo intenda o lo desideri- in cui il punto non è il movimento pelvico, ma come ti si accende lo sguardo, e come ti guardi allo specchio, dopo, abbracciata al tuo uomo, e sei più bella, perchè piena di lui e di te, perchè ti vedi coi suoi occhi e i suoi occhi sono colmi solo di amore e desiderio. Per tutto quello che sei, sesso, corpo, voce gemente, e risate e anima e cuore.
> ...



sintetizzo una bella scopata:mexican:


----------



## Hirohito (11 Dicembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> sintetizzo una bella scopata:mexican:


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

Era un post così bello........


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me la maggior parte delle donne che vedo in giro non piace per niente. Montate, stupide, frivole, lamentose, banali e, soprattutto, incapaci di ascoltare buona musica. A volte mi vergogno perfino di far parte della categoria!
> Però le donne che frequento io sono tutte persone in gamba, intelligenti, creative, che affrontano la vita e le loro difficoltà con grinta e coraggio, più di quello che vedo in molti uomini, senza mai piangersi addosso come fanno tanti uomini.
> 
> Così, alla fine, deduco che quello che tu ed io odiamo non sono le donne, ma l'idea della donna che di solito si ha nella testa, il risultato della somma delle tante cazzate che dicono e fanno le donne ogni giorno, da Eva fino a qui.
> Ma Daniele, se provi a pensare che quella è solo un'idea e ti soffermi a conoscere e valutare una donna per quello che è nella sua specificità, avrai delle belle sorprese. Prova!


:sic:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Dicembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> sintetizzo una bella scopata:mexican:


In effetti per me una bella scopata sta giusto un gradino di sotto all'esperienza mistica


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> 
> Era un post così bello........


:mrgreen: lo è , lo è ancora, mi hai fatto ridere.


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In effetti per me una bella scopata sta giusto un gradino di sotto all'esperienza mistica



Perchè fare l Amore puo' essere l unica esperienza mistica.


----------



## Hirohito (11 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen: lo è , lo è ancora, mi hai fatto ridere.


Ciao Micio


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> no, è che io sfuggo la politica del sesso come motore del mondo. io amo, non scopo.
> se scopo, con gran gusto peraltro, è perchè amo.
> 
> 
> @daniele: scusa eh, tu odi le donne come esseri privi di razionalità, proprio tu che sganceresti un'atomica sul quartiere della tua ex, vorresti vederla stuprata da un branco di beduini, dici alle donne di essere prive di razionalità?! abbi pazienza, ma ogni tanto invece di guardare avanti come un cavallo da carrozza, coi paraocchi, una maggiore apertura di visuale ti potrebbe far bene. due donne due, ti hanno tradito e 3 miliardi di donne precipitano nella merda...esagerato e irrazionale


Uffi battuta eh?
BATTUTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...
Ste....insomma...sei di quelle che va bon dai...mi metto nei guai con te...lo so...

Io?
Scopo et amo!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mondo gira sempre attorno a quello che al momento è un problema, fa soffrire, stressa. Ho visto mondi girare attorno ai font per gli inviti a un matrimonio. O al completino intimo da mettere a una laurea. O al menu di una cena. O al sesso.
> E il sesso, per una donna passionale, rappresenta non solo un momento ludico. E un modo di espressione, la valvola di sfogo principe nella coppia, dove si esprime tutto quello che rimane dietro le parole, che siano dissapori a quell'amore che non sai dire.
> E' una espressione di sè così potente che il mancato soddisfacimento non è come un non mangiare la torta. E' come venire depauperate di una parte di sè. non per gli orgasmi che mancano all'appello. Per quello che si tira fuori in quei momenti. Per la libertà, per il come si riesce a mostrarsi nude nell'animo (con il compagno amato intendo, non col primo che passa ovviamente).
> Ci sono momenti nel sesso passionale -come immagino Kassandra lo intenda o lo desideri- in cui il punto non è il movimento pelvico, ma come ti si accende lo sguardo, e come ti guardi allo specchio, dopo, abbracciata al tuo uomo, e sei più bella, perchè piena di lui e di te, perchè ti vedi coi suoi occhi e i suoi occhi sono colmi solo di amore e desiderio. Per tutto quello che sei, sesso, corpo, voce gemente, e risate e anima e cuore.
> ...


Cavolo se vale...
Uno si ritrova là...
Intontito e strano...
E si dice...
Burp burp...burpppppppppppppp


----------



## Flavia (11 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> no, è che io sfuggo la politica del sesso come motore del mondo. io amo, non scopo.
> se scopo, con gran gusto peraltro, è perchè amo.


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ????????????? ehhh ?? chi l'ha scritto quello ? ma che stiamo a dare i numeri o mi sono fumato erba ?
> 
> NON HO MAI SCRITTO QUELLO CHE TU SOPRA HAI INCOLLATO.



Scusa Claudio nn era mia intenzione di far credere che l'avessi scritto tu....
Infatti nn l'hai scritto tu ....
Non so perche nn è rimasto nelle nuvoletta....
Ciao....mi spiace


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma Daniele, se provi a pensare che quella è solo un'idea e ti soffermi a conoscere e valutare una donna per quello che è nella sua specificità, avrai delle belle sorprese. Prova!


SOno amico di moltissime donne e ...l'esserlo mi porta a pensare la donna come una persona capacissima in qualcosa, molto più di un uomo, ma incapace totalmente in alcuen cose in cui l'uomo almeno si sistema. MI ricordo una mia amica che mi disse " Se il potere lo avessero le donne non ci sarebbero più le guerre!" ed io " Ovvio, saremmo già belli che sterminati da un olocausto atomico per una qualche stronzata incredibile, come un vestito uguale o il mancato saluto ad una festa, decisamente orribile come cosa".
Ho imparato a usare le capacità delle donne dove loro sono evidentmente superiori a me, ho imparato ad ignorare le donne quando pensano di avere ragione, ho imparato a evitare di chiedere aiuto ad una donna che non capisce un cavolo di quello di cui si sta parlando, per mia fortuna sono io a gestire  le persone coin cui lavorare e quindi...mi interfaccio con la migliore persona a me disponibile al momento, solitamente un incapace, ma è così!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè fare l Amore puo' essere l unica esperienza mistica.


L'unica


----------



## Micia (11 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'unica



Oltre a quelle in cui sublimi , caro


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Oltre a quelle in cui sublimi , caro


Mah...
Per esempio ehm...che so...ci sono cose che mi portano ad uno stadio di esaltazione tale...per cui ehm...mah...insomma ok...va ben dai,,,,mi bagno...non solo di sudore eh...
[video=youtube;O07ZJZ00Vpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O07ZJZ00Vpw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Qualche giorno fa ho visto un film, qui lo conosceranno tutti... ma io non l'avevo mai visto. 'L'amore infedele'.
> 
> Ecco, la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stato osservare dall'esterno tutta la dinamica di un classico tradimento: l'amante col quale si fa del gran sesso mentre, a casa, c'è il solito compagno con cui si fa la solita vita. La protagonista del film ha il tipico comportamento da 'tossica': incapace di rinunciare a quelle fortissime emozioni, a quelle scariche di adrenalina, ma consapevole che la condurranno alla totale perdita del controllo sulla sua vita.
> 
> ...


ciao sole, 

sì forse hai ragione devo seriamente riflettere sul rapporto con il mio conpagno. è una relazione in cui il sesso è qualcosa di molto raro e direi noioso. io come donna non mi sento desiderata, forse anche lui si sente trascurato non saprei. Comunque quanto è faticoso far funzionare una storia. Sopratutto quando è la donna che deve fare le avances per elemosinare un pò di sana pratica esoritca. 
va beh. 
grazie comunque per il consiglio, 

kassandra


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti dirò un motivo per cui questa qui è un fake? Per lo stesso motivo che hai scritto tu stessa sopra. Posso capire che il tizio la faceva impazzire, ma la graduatoria degli orgasmi proprio non si può sentire e mi sembra tanto di stronzata scritta da un uomo per questo. Solitamente chi scrive così o è un uomo o una donna alquanto frigidina, che mai ha provato sessualmente piacere in vita sua.
> Te lo dice un uomo che non sa più cosa sia il piacere, è tutto un fake!


ciao daniele, 
sarei un fake?
hai tutta questa esperienza sulle donne per poter dire da un post che io sarei uomo?

magari lo fossi. almeno così non sarei rappresentata come il mign***one della situazione ma un vero macho latino.

un saluto,

kassandra (e poi un uomo si sceglierebbe un nick così???)


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

*contesso*



> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mah...
> ...


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche a me la maggior parte delle donne che vedo in giro non piace per niente. Montate, stupide, frivole, lamentose, banali e, soprattutto, *incapaci di ascoltare buona musica*. A volte mi vergogno perfino di far parte della categoria!


Mah Sole mica tutte. Comunque capisco quello che intendi, Pausini Baglioni Lady Gaga quella roba lì. Diciamo che ci sono caratteristiche femminili che la società (maschile) sembra imporre. Ma ci sono pure uomini che di musica non capiscono un emerito. O di cinema. O di filosofia. Non è questione di genere sessuale ma di mentalità.


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

E confermo. Fare l'amore è un'esperienza mistica. La differenza sta nel dopo. Fare l'amore con amore ti riempie, fare l'amore per sfogare gli istinti è come masturbarsi col corpo di un'altra persona. E presto arriva il vuoto dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E confermo. Fare l'amore è un'esperienza mistica. La differenza sta nel dopo. Fare l'amore con amore ti riempie, fare l'amore per sfogare gli istinti è come masturbarsi col corpo di un'altra persona. E presto arriva il vuoto dentro.


Me lo immagino si...
Lui toglie il suo membro oramai flaccido..
E la donna resta con la patatina vuota...
E arriva il vuoto dentro...

Io non sento vuoto in quei casi...
Ma solo angoscia...

Ma io mi balocco molto tra apollineo e dionisiaco no?

Bon dai qua...
Che facciamo un simposio...
E' esperienza dionisiaca...baccanale...

Sono lì mi viene uno sciopone dentro
Viene casso duro
E non capisso pì gnente!

Devo amare
Perchè
Devo fottere...

Orsù amica mia
Fottiam questa amena potta!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me lo immagino si...
> Lui toglie il suo membro oramai flaccido..
> E la donna resta con la patatina vuota...
> E arriva il vuoto dentro...
> ...



Conte come sei poetico!


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me lo immagino si...
> Lui toglie il suo membro oramai flaccido..
> E la donna resta con la patatina vuota...
> E arriva il vuoto dentro...


Io non parlavo di sensazioni corporee. Comunque, quale membro flaccido?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di sensazioni corporee. Comunque, quale membro flaccido?


Insomma io ti trombo...
Alfin giungo
Vengo tosto

Il mio dopo l'orgasmo
si sgonfia eh?
E diventa flaccido no?

Lo so parlavi di emozioni...

Lo so...


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so parlavi di emozioni...
> 
> Lo so...


No non sono nemmeno emozioni. E' luce. Pura luce che ti riempie. Che tu sia maschio o femmina è la stessa cosa. Bellissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No non sono nemmeno emozioni. E' luce. Pura luce che ti riempie. Che tu sia maschio o femmina è la stessa cosa. Bellissimo.


AH vero...
Sai che ci sono i preservativi fosforescenti?
Na figata eh'
Da provare...

Ti illumini di immenso...

E non ti dico...
La cremina fosforescente da mettere sui capezzoli...

Se giochi con quella...
Diventi una fantastica albera di natale...na presepia illuminata...


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH vero...
> Sai che ci sono i preservativi fosforescenti?
> Na figata eh'
> Da provare...
> ...


Paura dei sentimenti intensi eh? Mica ho bisogno della cremina per i capezzoli io


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Paura dei sentimenti intensi eh? Mica ho bisogno della cremina per i capezzoli io


Io?
Mai avuto paura di vivere i miei sentimenti al massimo...
Chiedi in giro...

Ma ho incontrato chi ha paura dei miei sentimenti eh?
E poverino si è difeso come ha potuto eh?


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io?
> Mai avuto paura di vivere i miei sentimenti al massimo...
> Chiedi in giro...
> 
> ...


Poverino? Poverina volevi dire...


----------



## Minerva (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah Sole mica tutte. Comunque capisco quello che intendi, Pausini Baglioni Lady Gaga quella roba lì. Diciamo che ci sono caratteristiche femminili che la società (maschile) sembra imporre. Ma ci sono pure uomini che di musica non capiscono un emerito. O di cinema. O di filosofia. *Non è questione di genere sessuale ma di mentalità*.


 e lo credo. ma come ci si permette di parlare delle donne come se fossero tutte delle cretine?
e sempre le altre, naturalmente.
questi discorsi da parte delle donne stesse  mi fanno imbufalire


----------



## Hirohito (12 Dicembre 2011)

Io credo che il miglior sesso sia semplicemente quello in cui si riesce a perdere il controllo. Quando la mente smette di guardare e diventa un tutt'uno con il corpo. Raramente l'ho provato, ma quando è successo ho capito la differenza. 
Ritengo, tuttavia, che sia difficile confrontarsi su questo argomento, perchè la perdita del controllo è un fatto personale. E' legata al DNA di ciascuno di noi, ed è probabilmente anche una cosa che evolve con gli anni.
Credo che la testa faccia il 90 %. Almeno per quanto leggo in me stesso.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poverino? Poverina volevi dire...


Ho usato il neutro:
Essere umano.

Non sono sessista io

Sono sessofilo


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fra 3 giorni torneremo a vederci, questa volta non solo per poche ore ma per tutta la notte. Da una parte c'è il dispiacere per tradire la fiducia del mio uomo. *Dall'altra credo che la vita sia una sola e non riesco a togliermi il piacere che mi dà, così intenso, così forte.*


E per Natale auguro ad entrambi, anche *al tuo uomo* di provare questi piaceri con un'altra donna.
Non trovi sia un regalo bellissimo? Soddisfatta tu e soddisfatto lui!!

Cosa vogliamo di più in questo periodo di crisi e sofferenze?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E per Natale auguro ad entrambi, anche *al tuo uomo* di provare questi piaceri con un'altra donna.
> Non trovi sia un regalo bellissimo? Soddisfatta tu e soddisfatto lui!!
> 
> Cosa vogliamo di più in questo periodo di crisi e sofferenze?



In effetti è un regalo bellissimo, da farsi e da fare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Dicembre 2011)

I tradimenti regalo non sono tradimenti


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E per Natale auguro ad entrambi, anche *al tuo uomo* di provare questi piaceri con un'altra donna.
> Non trovi sia un regalo bellissimo? Soddisfatta tu e soddisfatto lui!!
> 
> Cosa vogliamo di più in questo periodo di crisi e sofferenze?


probabilmente lui li ha già provati a pasqua....sai che messaggi di donne ho trovato nel suo cell?da paura!quindi non mi preoccupo, che lui faccia le sue esperienze, a questo porta l'istinto.

la monogamia non esiste.

ciao, 
kas (azz con questo post il daniele si convincerà ancora di più del fatto che sono uomo ahahahahahahah)


----------



## aristocat (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In effetti è un regalo bellissimo, da farsi e da fare.


 Andy, stavolta gliel'hai servita su un piatto d'argento!! :mrgreen: Ahahahahah!


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Andy, stavolta gliel'hai servita su un piatto d'argento!! :mrgreen: Ahahahahah!


Ma lo sapevo


----------

